# Fitness Test: Does it expire?



## James12345 (24 Aug 2004)

Hey Guys,
I am currently waiting for the return of my enhanced security form and was wondering if I will have to redo my PT test.   It should take 6-12 months for the form.   Is there a period where the PT test expires after the time limit expires.   And also, at the CF bases are there always facilities like a gym to workout at.   Thanks
James


----------



## Garbageman (24 Aug 2004)

The PT test is only valid for 6 months, so yes, you will likely have to do it again.


----------



## Fusaki (24 Aug 2004)

> And also, at the CF bases are there always facilities like a gym to workout at.



I'm not sure if there are ALWAYS facilities, but usually there is a gym and often marked trails for running.


----------

